# Live from north west Michigan



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Myself and my buddy Woodsrider are hitting some rivers over the next week around the Traverse city area for steelies and trout. Will update on all the mentionable rivers that we hit. Any advice on the area is welcome.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that is what you call a tough day of fishing. Hit two unmentionables saw some nice fish, also saw the circus. Lots of pressure today. One hookup and saw one fish caught. Water looked great, clear and at a good level. Boyne and Petoskey area. Making plans now. Looking like the Betsie tomorrow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gonna see if Betsie will put out today! Hopefully she'll let me take some pictures of her goodies 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad you're having a good time but why don't you spare us the details about locations. You're only causing more pressure at these small fisheries. You can always post about the tactics that did or did not lead to success instead. Tight lines.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

STEELnICE said:


> Glad you're having a good time but why don't you spare us the details about locations. You're only causing more pressure at these small fisheries. You can always post about the tactics that did or did not lead to success instead. Tight lines.


 

:sad:
If you don't like the acceptable use policy here at M-S forums, why not spare us all and keep your opinion on what others should post to yourself.


Thanks for the report DG


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thought I was keeping people away by saying it was a circus With not many fish to be had. Oh well. Betsie let us fondle her goodies today! Went 2 for 16 in a very difficult hole. Surrounded by logs with no way to chase down stream. Lost another around 12# a foot in front of the net. People said the water was crazy high but there is fish and I thought very fishable. Homemade pink flies with waxies bouncing bottom got it done for us. Betsie porn up shortly! I'm not breaking any rules and I like helping out my fellow sportsman, thought that's what we were all doing here. Geesh. Leave it to the trout guys to get mad at helpful reports

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfirehere are a couple of our pics from today dg. Sorry I can't fix the one that's upside down.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

It's cool that you're helpful bro...but I gotta agree with SteelnIce. Petoskey is full of snaggers and we don't need more. #### is small, crystal and prone to very skittish fish. Both support healthy natural reproduction. Nice fish and good luck on the rest of your trip.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yet none are unmentionables? I think people put too much thought into reports and pressure. Sure, I might one day fish a river I never knew about, but I'm not running up there this morning due to a report. Also, these small communities survive on tourism correct, then why wouldn't they want reports about them, good or bad. Also, most who will run up there at a drop of a hat are usually the ones which can not fish very well, you do know the saying is true 10% of fisherman catch 90% of the fish. So, all I'm saying is if you don't have anything nice to say then back off and let the op have his moment on m-s.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Telling people that you fished unmentionables (and not mentioning the names of those unmentionables) in a certain part of the state and not catching anything is not exactly making people jump in their vehicles to fish those areas. If SteelnIce is mad about you saying that you're going to the Betsie, well that is a river that you can mention on here. 

You're not in violation of any posting rules, keep posting.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Back to the Betsie. Looking like a beautiful day to fish! Hopefully we can land a few more fish today. Any m.s. Members up this way fishing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be up there tomorrow.... the water is still high? Most of the rivers seem to have come down and I was hoping the Betsie did too... otherwise off to the PM.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Water hasn't come down much but the fishing is still great in my book. Netted 7 today with a lot of hookups. Same program as yesterday, also drifted some spawn with success. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Damn! That nose is wrecked.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

As you can see from Woodsrider's pics I also caught a zombie steelhead! That was one ugly fish. You could see a good portion of the skull and it was missing some of its lower jaw. Still swam away though, as did the rest of them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Good average on fish size today. Around 8#'s. Had one on around 13 or 14 and got schooled. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

You dam near spilt your beer bro! I thought you guys were duck hunters more than fisherman by the photos. Nice fish either way.


----------

